# Derbyshire reptile meeting :)



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our reptile meeting are as follows:-​
*VENUE*

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

*Date and Time*

Friday 27th April 2012 at 7.30pm

Hiya please feel free to pop along and say hi and bring your reps


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

lele_davee said:


> Hiya details of our reptile meeting are as follows:-​
> *VENUE*
> 
> Welcome Tavern
> ...


bump


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

bump  :welcome:


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Big apologies, didn't make it, oops, sorry, will try to make next one, busy night ?


----------

